# upgrade to Epson 6100..any others I should look at?



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a 720p Projector now (Panasonic AE100U) and like alot of what the Epson says (18000.1 contrast, 4000 bulb life, close lumen value I am currently seeing and 10 memory settings) and its under $2000.
What other models should I consider? The contrast is really important to me and 1800 lumens while not really telling the story should keep me in same ball park as the Panasonics 2000 output spec, I never had to run Pana out of Economy mode and thats important for bulb life, it also says bulb life is 4000 hrs.
I ran the Pana in Normal mode which is bright but still in ECO mode for sports, but movies were fine in Cinema settings......again thats eco mode and longer bulb life. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello Superchad!

The 6100 should be a great improvment over your current projector for sure. From my experience with the UB, It should be a bright projector and contrast ratio should be much better, not to mention sharpness...

I suggest you also have a look at the Panasonic AE 3000 which might be a slightly more expensive but a very good competitor.


----------



## thetheaterguys (Feb 20, 2009)

I am an Epson dealer. The 6100 is the best projector on the market for the price. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeff,

Being an Epson dealer is not the best argument BTW. Some might think you're biased...


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

thetheaterguys said:


> I am an Epson dealer. The 6100 is the best projector on the market for the price. You will not be dissapointed.


I believe you mean you're knowledgeable with Epson projectors .... Great!!

Why don't you type a review about the Epson 6100? :T We'll be waiting for it.


----------



## thetheaterguys (Feb 20, 2009)

I am responding to a couple of responses. First, I will provide a review of the 6100 as soon as we install one. We mostly sell the Pro projectors. Second, if there was any problem with an Epson projector I would be the first to say. These forums are closely monitored by manufacturers and for the most part are full of good information. Since I am not hear to sell anything, why would I be biased? We sell their products because of the quality and performance. The only issue I have had is with the 7500UB and a Marantz SR6003. The OSD and GUI is distorted over HDMI. We spent several hours with Marantz and have determined that it resides with the AFC of the Epson projector. We have forwarded that info to Epson and they are working on it. Also, the 7500UB shipped without discrete IR power commands. Within days that was fixed.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Fair enough! We'll be waiting for the review :T


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

What is the best size screen to use w/the epson 6100 and the 1080ub?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

There is not a black or white answer to this question. It really depends on so many factors such as throw distance, screen size, ambient light....


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Did you ever end up with a 6100?

I saw that BB has them on sale this week for $1600, has me wondering myself if it's worth selling my epson TW700/ 810(720p) and forking over the extra $$$

My Tw700 has been almost too good - I love the picture quality, brightness, flexibility, response time on games etc...

The only reason for me to upgrade would be to go to 1080p


----------

